# IHS Surcharge Error, Charged Wrong Amount



## amurray (Jul 15, 2015)

I recently completed my online application for a tier 2 general shortage occupation up to five year visa using the visa4uk website. I did this well after they implemented the change in how you pay.

I competed my application, and when directed to pay for the IHS surcharge, the portal charged me (as it said on the screen) $0.00 USD. I should have been charged £1000, yet was still assigned an IHS reference number.

I have contacted the UKVI an unreasonable amount of times, and they have escalated my case, but no one ever acts on it, even though I have been told 5 different dates I would be emailed some sort of solution.

My physical application takes place back in Canada on the 5th of August, and I'm take beginning to panic. All I want to do is pay the correct amount, but it won't let me, even when I make a new account with a different email. Had anyone else experienced something similar, or is there a way I can easily rectify this?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## redrose_uk (Oct 2, 2015)

*IHS charges is $0.00*



amurray said:


> I recently completed my online application for a tier 2 general shortage occupation up to five year visa using the visa4uk website. I did this well after they implemented the change in how you pay.
> 
> I competed my application, and when directed to pay for the IHS surcharge, the portal charged me (as it said on the screen) $0.00 USD. I should have been charged £1000, yet was still assigned an IHS reference number.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

I hope you have sorted out your problem.

What happen with you regarding IHS charges?? did you sort it out? i have the same problem and i do not know what to do , please advise

Regards,
Amani


----------



## amurray (Jul 15, 2015)

Turned out not to be a problem. Visa was confirmed then they emailed me asking me to create another application and pay for that IHS, then email them that new number. All worked out, but it delayed it several weeks.


----------

